

Ask HN: Is there a RSS feed for new links? - melvinram

The RSS link at the bottom of the Hacker News site lists out the sites that get enough votes. But what about the new sites? Is there a RSS feed for those?
======
nreece
_shameless plug_

Create one with Feedity - <http://feedity.com>

